# Safety clinic for kids



## megstwoIDpal (Oct 11, 2013)

you could start with the basic parts and care of a horse. discuss proper grooming techniques for saddle pad and saddle comfort and then touch on saddle placement and fit. teach them about hoof care and how to go about picking up a hoof and where a horse's blind spots and sensitive areas are. show how to put on a bridle and why doing it the way you show them keeps the horse comfortable. if you have a few super safe horses and volunteers you could give them turns at leading them around and showing them how to sit and hold their hands to be soft on the horses mouth. you could then demonstrate an emergency dismount and teach them that proper leg position leads to a safer and more secure seat


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, you need a facility, liability insurance, at least a few volunteer helpers and you need to advertise...local publications, flyers in feed and tack stores and local stables, Craig's List. You will have to plan the program and decide on fees to participate or monitor. If it's all day you may need to think about food. People get hungry. Maybe a local 4-H club could sponsor and you split fees? Or let them do a hot dog booth for income to their club as long as no one runs afoul of concession permits and all that sort of thing.
And it seemed like a simple idea to start with, huh? : )
Good luck with this project. A successful event could bring in clients. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho the child was often disappointed I told the parents that the first two lessons were devoted to safety, teaching the child how to read the horse's ears, how to move around a horse, not startle it, etc. Basically how to not get kicked. By the end of the second lesson the child could pick up a front and rear hoof, and moved more confidently around the horse. There is so much to explain and one has to be mindful to not put the kids on info overload. Have them take the time to make entries into a journal as best they can for their age. This helps reinforce what you're teaching and a good time for their questions.


----------

